# Professional Liability Insurance



## Freon (Aug 4, 2008)

I have used my stamp less than ten times in the 2.5 years I have had it. Today my boss came to me and said that he needed me to do some work that I will need to stamp for insurance reasons. So I need to get a professional liability insurance policy. Anyone have any advice as to good companies, or not-so-good companies?

Freon

The good news is that the company will pick up the cost!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 4, 2008)

Freon said:


> I have used my stamp less than ten times in the 2.5 years I have had it. Today my boss came to me and said that he needed me to do some work that I will need to stamp for insurance reasons. So I need to get a professional liability insurance policy. Anyone have any advice as to good companies, or not-so-good companies?
> Freon
> 
> The good news is that the company will pick up the cost!


I'm jealous... I have yet to use my PE-ness for its intended purpose.


----------

